# Single-Ply Membrane Pricing...



## Tropical Roofing

What is everyone getting per sq/ sq ft. for installing a white, mechanically fastened, single ply membrane with 1 1/4" insulation on residential applications and commercial applications?


----------



## Grumpy

Tree Fiddy...

As much as I can...

http://hangupthebelt.com/2011/how-much-should-i-charge-for/

Every job is different. Your question is waaaaaaay too vague.


----------



## Acubis

*Its all over the place*

Depends on tons of variables,

Last residential job came in at about $550 a square all in.

Prevailing Wage commercial was near $700

Had to give it away on bid work a few times near the $300-350 mark for junk.,

www.researchroofing.com


----------



## Tropical Roofing

*Yeah, I was a little vague yes...but thanks for the info. I am finding down here in Florida, other contractors are LOW BALLING jobs like crazy! I know it will be just a matter of time before they are out of business because they will never make a profit to stay alive it just pisses me off! I used to get $500-$600 a sq and now its more like $300-$350 just to compete! What ever happened to paying for quailty and not price??? I could always sell on my companies reputation and the price was never an object.*

* Oh well, only the strong will survive...I am not going anywhere. I might sell half as many as the low-ballers but, I keep my profit margin the same as I did years ago which keeps me alive paying the bills which they probably aren't....*


----------



## RooferJim

you talking TPO or PVC ? with a manufactuers warranty?

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Tropical Roofing

I am talking TPO. I also offer a Lifetime Warranty on all my TPO roofing systems. I have never had to replace one ever and if one needs a quick leak fix, its usually one of my installers problem so its all on them to fix. Acts of God are not covered under my lifetime warranty but when customers hear lifetime warranty...it sells itself. 

Also, lifetime warranty you might think is for "life" but attorneys here in Florida state with a formula, lifetime really only means 7 years but, I will always take care of a customer to keep the referals rollin' in.:thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy

Just put a bid in today with a tear off, 2 layers iso, 60 MA tpo, $650. I don't price by the square, but when it's all said and done that's what it was. 

However talking about pricing by the square is just too vague. I mean after all, my $650 number abo doesn't include walls or waste. I am going to buy 50 squares, but the field is only 38 squares so I based my final value on the field. Had I included the walls the cost per square would be much much less. Vague is vague, that's why nobody should ever price their job based on what others are charging.


----------



## Tropical Roofing

*Just to show...*

Here is a recent job quoted and then what I "used" to get....

Single-ply membrane .45mil, 1 1/4" insulation board.

1231 sq ft mobile home with org. 12 year old shingle. No tear off.

1231 x 3.75= 5116.25 (with $500 override added in.)
Materials= 1464.89
Sales Comm. 711
Installers pay 615.5

Net 2324.86


What I used to get....

1231 x 4.55= 6101.05 (with $500 override added in)
Materials= 1464.89
Sales Comm. 860
Installers pay 711

Net 3839.16

Other costs are involved like permits, WC but I was just trying to show how the market in FL has changed because guys are "low balling" and only hurting temselves in the process. I put this post up to see if anyone else is running into the same problem.


----------



## vtroofing

They may come and they may go but rest assured they will always be here, well and there.


----------



## rwolfe

Tropical Roofing said:


> I am talking TPO. I also offer a Lifetime Warranty on all my TPO roofing systems. I have never had to replace one ever and if one needs a quick leak fix, its usually one of my installers problem so its all on them to fix. Acts of God are not covered under my lifetime warranty but when customers hear lifetime warranty...it sells itself.
> 
> Also, lifetime warranty you might think is for "life" but attorneys here in Florida state with a formula, lifetime really only means 7 years but, I will always take care of a customer to keep the referals rollin' in.:thumbup:


 
Funny how this guy sells lifetime warranties then without even an indented paragraph basically says his warranty is a gimmicky scam. But oh well, the referrals keep cummin!


----------



## Pie in the Sky

"Lifetime Warranty? I cant lose..." :laughing:


----------



## 1985gt

"It's one of your installers problems so they fix it?"

Sounds like you sub out everything and then slap a no good warranty on it. Life time warranty on any material is just plain ridiculous!

"I could get a a good look at a T-bone by sticking my head up the bulls ass but I'd rather take the butchers word for it."


----------



## Grumpy

Genflex offers lifetimes material only warranties on their TPO and EPDM for residential only. 

In today's residential market, home owners are conditioned to expect a lifetime material warranty, and not just on roofing, on nearly any building product other than commodity items like plywood. Again, we are talking residential only in this comment.


----------



## Grumpy

1985gt said:


> "It's one of your installers problems so they fix it?"
> 
> Sounds like you sub out everything and then slap a no good warranty on it. Life time warranty on any material is just plain ridiculous!
> 
> "I could get a a good look at a T-bone by sticking my head up the bulls ass but I'd rather take the butchers word for it."


 A sub's warranty is only good for as long as you are giving them work. Once the work dries up (for what ever reason), it is very unlikely that they will go back and fix something. 

That's just been my experience anyways. Even if I sub out a job, I assume I (my company) will be the one fixing it if anything goes wrong.


----------



## 1985gt

Grumpy said:


> Genflex offers lifetimes material only warranties on their TPO and EPDM for residential only.
> 
> In today's residential market, home owners are conditioned to expect a lifetime material warranty, and not just on roofing, on nearly any building product other than commodity items like plywood. Again, we are talking residential only in this comment.


I did not know that about Genflex we have been a certified installer of them for years, but its been years since we have actually installed one of their roofs, the pricing for us is not there. Plus I could never look a customer in the eye and tell them it has a lifetime warranty even on the material. I would rather educate them on what they can realistically expect out of a new roof.


----------



## Grumpy

1985gt said:


> I did not know that about Genflex we have been a certified installer of them for years, but its been years since we have actually installed one of their roofs, the pricing for us is not there. Plus I could never look a customer in the eye and tell them it has a lifetime warranty even on the material. I would rather educate them on what they can realistically expect out of a new roof.


You can realistically expect to forget who installed your roof or what manufacturer was used before your life time warranty expires, or you can pretty much count on the fact that you will do something to invalidate the warranty some how. LOL The Genflex lifetime is only for residential though GT, not commercial. 

As for pricing, we pay the same GF, FS, or Versico.


----------



## [email protected]

We have watched companies under bid us by half and they are out of business now. We keep our prices up and have been able to pay our bills, not always on time but they get paid. Just did a custom in the Sun Valley area for our contractor that we do paint and trim for and when it was all said and done because of the drive we made about $8.00 an hour. Never again. We let someone else have the next roof. They bid it at $21 dollars a square. Sorry my time is worth more than that and I'm still working. Don't have a whole lot of down time. I'm actually going to raise my prices.


----------



## Grumpy

$21 an hour?!?! Ok, so that's what you pay your installer, what about FUDA, SUDA FICA, GL, WC, etc? Holy ShazBot Batman! No kidding you're so busy, you're damned cheap!


----------



## 1985gt

Grumpy said:


> You can realistically expect to forget who installed your roof or what manufacturer was used before your life time warranty expires, or you can pretty much count on the fact that you will do something to invalidate the warranty some how. LOL The Genflex lifetime is only for residential though GT, not commercial.
> 
> As for pricing, we pay the same GF, FS, or Versico.



Yeah I know I would forget, hey we install residential also! 

huh our pricing varies between manufacture generally Versico is cheapest unless its a bigger job that one of the other manufactures wants real bad then the sales man drops his profits


----------

